# Árctico esconde 100 mil milhões de barris de petróleo



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2008 às 10:53)

*Árctico esconde 100 mil milhões de barris de petróleo*

A região árctica do globo esconde no seu subsolo 100 mil milhões de barris de petróleo por explorar, declarou esta segunda-feira, em Madrid, um geólogo norte-americano que trabalha para o governo.

"O Árctico está praticamente inexplorado", declarou Donald Gautier por ocasião do Congresso Mundial do Petróleo em Madrid. Há 100 mil milhões de barris por descobrir no Árctico", acrescentou.

Donald Gautier declarou que em todo o mundo "pode apostar-se numa probabilidade de 50% de hipóteses de que haja mais de 500 mil milhões de barris de petróleo convencionais em jazidas que ainda não foram descobertas".

As disputas de soberania que envolvem o Árctico representam os principais entraves ao desenvolvimento destes recursos, segundo Gautier, para quem as tecnologias não constituem um obstáculo. "O verdadeiro debate, é o acesso à plataforma continental ", estima.

Cinco países com costas no oceano Árctico (Canadá, Dinamarca, Noruega, Rússia e Estados Unidos) disputam a soberania destas águas. Em Junho, o Governo canadiano cedeu os direitos de exploração de três blocos 'offshore' aos grupos petrolíferos BP, ConocoPhillips e MGM Energy.

In:JN

Na minha opnião são muito mais.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jul 2008 às 11:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Árctico esconde 100 mil milhões de barris de petróleo*
> 
> As disputas de soberania que envolvem o Árctico representam os principais entraves ao desenvolvimento destes recursos, segundo Gautier, para quem as tecnologias não constituem um obstáculo. "O verdadeiro debate, é o acesso à plataforma continental ", estima.
> 
> Cinco países com costas no oceano Árctico (Canadá, Dinamarca, Noruega, Rússia e Estados Unidos) disputam a soberania destas águas. Em Junho, o Governo canadiano cedeu os direitos de exploração de três blocos 'offshore' aos grupos petrolíferos BP, ConocoPhillips e MGM Energy.



Plataforma Continental.. Ou seja, debaixo do oceano! Deve ser complicado construir ali uma plataforma petrolífera, pois nem os navios quebra-gelo suportariam as elevadas pressões do gelo assim que chegasse o Inverno. 

Talvez se consiga inventar uma plataforma submarina e reconduzir os oleodutos até uma distância segura para a sua recolha.

Então e Portugal?! O Cristovão Colombo não andou por lá nem nada?! 

Quem vai à Terra Nova, também poderia ter dado um saltinho mais acima! Humm.. Com os nossos submarinos, bem poderiamos ir lá deixar uma Bandeira Portuguesa só naquela a ver se pegava!! O que acham!?


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jul 2008 às 12:47)

Bom, será mais uma área natural, até agora preservada, a ser completamente destruida à custa de interesses económicos....


----------



## José M. Sousa (1 Jul 2008 às 14:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom, será mais uma área natural, até agora preservada, a ser completamente destruida à custa de interesses económicos....



Ainda por cima, não daria para muito mais do que apenas 3 anos de consumo mundial ao níveis actuais


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2008 às 15:34)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Ainda por cima, não daria para muito mais do que apenas 3 anos de consumo mundial ao níveis actuais



Se calhar é uma pergunta demasiado complexa, dado que no fundo ninguém me saberá dar uma resposta exacta, mas afinal *há petróleo para quantos mais anos?*
Desde 20 a 100 anos, ouve-se de tudo. Há até quem pense que nunca se há-de esgotar, e que isso é apenas uma manobra para fazer subir o preço dos combustiveis.

Se calhar os anos variam consoante o preço.
Ao preço de 20$ o barril haveriam muito menos petróleo de possível exploração, dado que se trata de um processo dispendioso.
Mas ao preço de 143$ certamente começam a existir mais áreas de rentável exploração e daí o periodo de duração de petróleo poder ser alargado de 40 para 60 anos, por exemplo.
Talvez quando atingir os 200$ ainda dê para mais anos, apesar do consumo mundial aumentar.

Qualquer dia torna-se mesmo rentável a exploração de petroleo na costa portuguesa.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jul 2008 às 15:45)

Exactamente André!

As reservas de petróleo mundiais são:

A <20$USD_____________ Esgotado
A 40$USD______________ Não chega
A 70$USD______________ Não chega
De 100$USD/150$USD____ Especulação!?
De 150$USD a 200$USD__  Especulação/Guerras
De 200$USD a 250$USD__  Guerras
De 300$USD a 400$USD__  Portugal entra na OPEP
Mais de 400$USD________ Não inesgotável, mas que há muito há.. Somos ricos!


----------



## José M. Sousa (1 Jul 2008 às 20:41)

AnDré disse:


> Se calhar é uma pergunta demasiado complexa, dado que no fundo ninguém me saberá dar uma resposta exacta, mas afinal *há petróleo para quantos mais anos?*
> Desde 20 a 100 anos, ouve-se de tudo. Há até quem pense que nunca se há-de esgotar, e que isso é apenas uma manobra para fazer subir o preço dos combustiveis.
> 
> Se calhar os anos variam consoante o preço.
> ...



Tratando-se de petróleo convencional (excluindo as areias betuminosas, etc), estima-se que dê para mais cerca de 40 anos ao nível de consumo actual que, note-se, é crescente (logo, aquele número de 40 tende a baixar):

Gráfico retirado da revista The Economist:

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2006/07/distribuio-das-reservas-de-petrleo.html

Presidente da GALP:

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/01/shell-reconhece-o-pico-petrolfero.html

Os geólogos têm identificadas, grosso modo, as reservas de petróleo existentes no Planeta; as descobertas em Portugal, Brasil, mesmo este número do Árctico, serão sempre residuais tendo em conta a dotação de petróleo total estimada do planeta desde sempre (desde que é explorado).


----------



## Thomar (2 Jul 2008 às 00:32)

Paulo H disse:


> (...)
> De 100/150 Especulação!?
> De 150 a 200  Especulação/Guerras
> De 200 a 250  Guerras
> ...



Muito bem visto, Paulo H!


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 12:10)

Com estes preços bem apelativos para as petrolíferas (e para os governos destes países..), todas as hipóteses são válidas para procurar petróleo nos locais mais díficeis até agora postos de parte.
O consumo, como atrás já foi referido, continua a crescer e países como China e Índia querem a sua quota parte para se desenvolverem..
Os preços actualmente do crude têm uma componente forte de expeculação, e segundo alguns, incentivado pelas petrolíferas para terem mais lucros... não sei se será assim; porque se assim for, isto é o feitiço a ser virar contra o feiticieiro. O mercado não tolera estas subidas assim tão acentuadas, e tentará a todo o custo procurar alternativas. 
Mas uma súbida tão acentuada apanha de supresa o mercado, que não tem alternativas, e para as criar, demora o seu tempo. 
Até lá o petróleo terá a sua glória, mas o caminho torna-se irreversível, ao surgir aos poucos alternativas seguras à altura, o petróleo sairá de cena e dificilmente entrará de novo.
Os progressos tem os seus custos, o desleixo de anos na procura de uma maior eficiência, e alternativas realmente capazes, paga-se agora na alta dos combustíveis. 
Dificilmente a economia mundial consegue suportar uma subida assim tão acentuada por mais 2 a 3 anos. Ou as alternativas surgem em força, ou a solução será a que a história já nos habituou ao longo dos séculos: a guerra.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2008 às 12:22)

Rog disse:


> Dificilmente a economia mundial consegue suportar uma subida assim tão acentuada por mais 2 a 3 anos. Ou as alternativas surgem em força, ou a solução será a que a história já nos habituou ao longo dos séculos: a guerra.



É... Porque é que o ser humano só age sob pressão?

Ontem estive a ler a entrevista do eng. Manuel Ferreira de Oliveira que o *José M. Sousa* recomendou e achei hilariante aquele futuro cor de rosa previsto pelo engenheiro. Era bom que assim fosse, mas tenho muitas dúvidas.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jul 2008 às 12:33)

É um mix de especulação (mercados de stocks, futuros de crude), ameaças de guerra ou de atentados, crescimento da China e da India (abertura aos mercados internacionais) e também como referia José M. Sousa, uma menor capacidade de produção de crude light da Nigéria (o crude mais valioso).

Com o crescimento desmesurado da China e da India, não sei o que se possa fazer, é tarde de mais para voltar a fechar ou limitar o seu acesso aos mercados europeu e americano, pois a globalização envolve muito investimento já realizado por grandes multinacionais e a China é já uma potencia de mercado, isto é, seria igualmente mau perdermos a cliente/fornecedora China.

Quanto ao reboliço que vai nos mercados de stocks, qualquer um de nós pode investir em Warrants (put, call), Turbowarrants (put, call, inline), futuros sobre o preço do crude a curto/médio prazo e ganhar algum dinheiro com poucos euros até 10000 ou 20000, tendo por certo que o preço continuará aumentando. Com isso ganhamos, mas com isso a economia perde!

Duvido muito que no espaço de 10 anos consigamos depender 50% menos do que dependemos neste momento do petroleo, por muito que se invista em energias alternativas, já não digo limpas nem renováveis!


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Jul 2008 às 23:22)

Paulo H disse:


> É um mix de especulação (mercados de stocks, futuros de crude), ameaças de guerra ou de atentados, crescimento da China e da India (abertura aos mercados internacionais) e também como referia José M. Sousa, uma menor capacidade de produção de crude light da Nigéria (o crude mais valioso).
> 
> Com o crescimento desmesurado da China e da India, não sei o que se possa fazer, é tarde de mais para voltar a fechar ou limitar o seu acesso aos mercados europeu e americano, pois a globalização envolve muito investimento já realizado por grandes multinacionais e a China é já uma potencia de mercado, isto é, seria igualmente mau perdermos a cliente/fornecedora China.
> 
> ...



Só mais uma achega em relação à China que dá bem a medida do problema:

«If we assume that in 2030 there are three cars for every four people in China, as there now are in the United States, China will have 1.1 billion cars. [...]By 2030 China would need 98 million barrels of oil a day. The world is currently producing 85 million barrels a day and may never produce much more than that» 

in  http://www.earth-policy.org/Books/PB3/pb3book.pdf

Para quem não conhece, recomendo vivamente este documentário: "The end of suburbia":


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2008 às 07:52)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Só mais uma achega em relação à China que dá bem a medida do problema:
> 
> «If we assume that in 2030 there are three cars for every four people in China, as there now are in the United States, China will have 1.1 billion cars. [...]By 2030 China would need 98 million barrels of oil a day. The world is currently producing 85 million barrels a day and may never produce much more than that»




Pois... E se à China juntassemos a India, onde é que esses valores iriam parar?
2030 começa a soar-me a grandes e sérios problemas...


----------

